

Popular iOS apps and the open source behind them - ioscowboy
http://ioscowboy.com/2014/10/09/iphone-apps-and-open-source.html

======
ChintanGhate
Thats a nice List. You should check-out credits section of the Nat Geo 'Guide'
apps for iOS. They list all the open source code they use, and are very neatly
designed.

